

Wikipedia claims one user has made 1,000,000 edits in seven years - jerrya
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:List_of_Wikipedians_by_number_of_edits/1–1000

======
adambratt
Is this link not working for anyone else?

~~~
jerrya
Really, it works for me in Opera and Chrome.

It's a Wikipedia list of Wikipedians by number of edits.

In this case, Justin Knapp, who is attributed 1,000,000 edits in seven years,
a number that would seem to be highly unlikely, and yet the Telegraph/Daily
Mail, Gawker, and many other news journals are reporting that without
questioning it.

